# Announcing the TiVo Stream!



## tivosupport_jessica (Jun 15, 2012)

'TiVo is pleased to announce the launch of TiVo Stream! Now TiVo Premiere users can easily stream recorded shows to iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch devices anywhere within the home network. Stream also allows users to download shows to their mobile devices wirelessly, so they can watch their shows from virtually anywhere - a faster, simpler, more convenient solution compared to previous TiVoToGo products.

For more information on this exciting new product, check out www.tivo.com/stream.

Edit: I repaired the link, I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweetness.

Though the link says page not found.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry but i have to laugh at this post by Tivo.... As if the number of threads with people having the stream didnt tip anyone off we knew about it


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

compnurd said:


> Sorry but i have to laugh at this post by Tivo.... As if the number of threads with people having the stream didnt tip anyone off we knew about it


Or this thread posted by TiVoStephen last week...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492494



Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivosupport_jessica said:


> 'TiVo is pleased to announce the launch of TiVo Stream! Now TiVo Premiere users can easily stream recorded shows to iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch devices anywhere within the home network. Stream also allows users to download shows to their mobile devices wirelessly, so they can watch their shows from virtually anywhere - a faster, simpler, more convenient solution compared to previous TiVoToGo products.
> 
> For more information on this exciting new product, check out www.tivo.com/stream.
> 
> Edit: I repaired the link, I apologize for the inconvenience.


Any word on when Android support is coming? I want to pick up a stream but it will be useless to me until there is support for Android products.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

So this only works with Premier? Not TivoHD?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Soapm said:


> So this only works with Premier? Not TivoHD?


Correct


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Can I stream from my Premiere to one of my other boxes? Or from Premiere to Stream box? I have 4 Tivos at various points in my house. Connected by Moca. 
Two series 2. 1 TivoHD. 1 Premiere Elite.
This needs to happen in addition to Android support. 
I would like to stream from my premiere to a stream box connected to a TV in my wife's sewing room.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

wtherrell said:


> Can I stream from my Premiere to one of my other boxes? Or from Premiere to Stream box? I have 4 Tivos at various points in my house. Connected by Moca.
> Two series 2. 1 TivoHD. 1 Premiere Elite.
> This needs to happen in addition to Android support.
> I would like to stream from my premiere to a stream box connected to a TV in my wife's sewing room.


I'm not sure I understand the exact question, but the stream does not have a video output of any kind. It does not connect to a TV, it is a just a black box on the network.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wtherrell said:


> Can I stream from my Premiere to one of my other boxes? Or from Premiere to Stream box? I have 4 Tivos at various points in my house. Connected by Moca.
> Two series 2. 1 TivoHD. 1 Premiere Elite.
> This needs to happen in addition to Android support.
> I would like to stream from my premiere to a stream box connected to a TV in my wife's sewing room.


Streaming only works with Premiere units. If all of your TiVos were Premiere units then you could stream between them without buying a Stream. The Stream is only necessary for streaming to an iPad. Premiere to Premiere streams work without any additional hardware.

TiVo is also planning on releasing a TiVo Mini, which is basically a diskless TiVo Premiere, that will stream from other Premieres in your house. If you don't need the actual tuners then these might be a good alternative to having an actual TiVo in each room. They will also have Moca built in so you wont need all those bridges.

Dan


----------

